
Warren Blocks Trump’s Pick for Antitrust Chief - FuturisticLover
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-07/trump-s-pick-for-antitrust-chief-is-said-to-be-blocked-by-warren
======
DarkKomunalec
The parties take turns, advocating for ordinary people when they're the
opposition, and serving special interests when they're in power.

If only one could still vote for the people that broke up Bell.

